

Ask HN: Do you see value in a marketplace specifically for used Apple products? - sk24iam
http://www.macmesh.com

======
benologist
I think it will be tough to add unique value because it's such a limited range
of products with very wide availability. You can buy recent-generation
refurbished stuff directly from Apple, and then there's eBay, craigslist,
Amazon etc where you can buy just about anything they've ever made.

